# The Mysterious Tunnel- Pembroke Dock Jan'12



## Landsker (Jan 7, 2012)

Not much info on this on the web, there is another tunnel in the area but has been covered up. From the Date on the bricks at the entrance its from around 1811. There is an underground reservoir in the town so Im thinking this could have something to do with it. Visited with Dumptyboy 

1




2 looking down the tunnel from the entrance




3 after about 40 feet the bricks end and it opens up into bare rock



4 end of the lined section




5 rather nice formations




6 




7




8 Pipe running the length of the tunnel




9 looking back




10 after a further 40 or so feet there has been a collapse or a back fill.




All in all a rather interesting explore considering its practically right in the centre of town!


----------



## IonaLaycock (Jan 7, 2012)

Fascinating thank you. Beautiful pics.


----------



## Exploretime (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice one mate. Heres a couple of mine, hope you dont mind me adding them to your report:




p dock 9 by Dumptyboy, on Flickr




p dock 4 by Dumptyboy, on Flickr




p dock 2 by Dumptyboy, on Flickr




p dock 7 by Dumptyboy, on Flickr




p dock 3 by Dumptyboy, on Flickr




p dock 6 by Dumptyboy, on Flickr




p dock 8 by Dumptyboy, on Flickr


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 7, 2012)

Interesting place,is it very long?


----------



## Landsker (Jan 7, 2012)

kevsy21 said:


> Interesting place,is it very long?



Id say its a good 80 feet or so


----------



## night crawler (Jan 7, 2012)

Some great photo's but tunnels give me the creeps.


----------



## Exploretime (Jan 7, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Some great photo's but tunnels give me the creeps.



The spiders were bad enough, they were all over the entrance. This is definetly not a place for people who dislike spiders. 
Im slowly starting to like being in tunnels, its strangely relaxing(apart from the cave spiders).


----------



## mookster (Jan 7, 2012)

How intriguing! Not seen something like that before.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 8, 2012)

Lovely flow stone curtains!!!


----------



## chizyramone (Jan 13, 2012)

_Everything_ about the Dock is mysterious 

Nice report boys


----------



## Landsker (Jan 14, 2012)

chizyramone said:


> _Everything_ about the Dock is mysterious
> 
> Nice report boys



 you said it!


----------



## eclectic_fence (Jan 24, 2012)

Dumptyboy said:


> The spiders were bad enough, they were all over the entrance. This is definetly not a place for people who dislike spiders.
> Im slowly starting to like being in tunnels, its strangely relaxing(apart from the cave spiders).



I'm with Night Crawler, tunnels give me the creeps, even before I remembered about my arch nemesis, SPIDERS! :arghh:


----------

